# Power button pin outs



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey guys i got this case http://www.apevia.com/umanual/um-atxb8klw.pdf and this motherboard http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...3599&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN and i was wondering to what part of the plug do i put the seperate wires hps is all in one (case is being shipped so i cant test anything)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

There should be a small key written on the motherboard that will tell you which header goes to which FP connector. On things like the LEDs and the MB speaker, try it first with the writing on the connector facing in, then facing out


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Can i just match the colors of the wires?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Not likely, but you can trace the wires into the front bezel to see where each ones goes, then draw your own header key for future reference (If it's not labeled on the MB).
You could also try the front panel diagram from ESCs RC410L/800-M. It very close to your board and the FP header looks the same. 
If you trace them, compare them to the ESC diagram and let us know if it's the same. That info could come in handy in the future.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

K ill get that going in alittle( after homework)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok got it there are 9 pins but only 6 are used blue black go to power light red black power button and yellow black is harddrive light case speaker built into motherboard


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats mine.....


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Your board might not have had a reset switch as most newer comps don't.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

oh well lol (i hated reset anyway lol it will just be a button i press out of bordom lol)


----------



## Wildtuna (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a similar problem with mine, i`ve just bought a Jeantech NIX JNR 103 GT case and i have GA-8SIMLNF MoBo, very vague initials and i cant work out what they mean, so i`ll try the same idea!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Try it (ill post back after i get case and put my stuff in it[even if i have to use the power buttn from here to turn it on])


----------



## Wildtuna (Aug 28, 2007)

I tried that today and it works, i know have it all wired up and i`m good to go, i`m a bit confused with the audio connector, as it doesn`t match up to the front panel pins??


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

no its farther down (left) but still on the bottem


----------



## Wildtuna (Aug 28, 2007)

is it next to the USB along the bottom of the mobo? it looks like about the right size just too many pins for the connector. Do i just miss off the end 2 pins ??


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

No i think its the yellow one


----------



## Wildtuna (Aug 28, 2007)

now i`m confused, i have a white one?? am i getting warm?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats my front audio ports.


----------



## Wildtuna (Aug 28, 2007)

that looks about the right place, compared to mine. I`m at work at the mo but i will see if i can find a MoBo pin map or some thing, do you know if such a thing exists?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Not sure but they may have works on/by them


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=spec_columbia5p&

WildTuna, Go to the link above, scroll to the about half way down of the page and you'll find your FP header config, and front audio header. It's for the GA-8SIML-NF7 motherboard.


----------



## Wildtuna (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Mattlock but i dont have any yellow connectors at the bottom, i have the white 1 like the NF7 board and a black 1 for usb, but thats all! 
This board seems to be elusive no-one seems to know where it came from ?? there have been suggestions of similar boards but not exactly the same 1.
Even though it clearly has the model #, some people have told me "it cant be, it must be 1 of the other models!!"


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok got it but i cant seem to get the case fans above min


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What do you mean? They should be spinning at full speed by default except for the CPU cooler. Do they spin up fast when you first turn the computer on?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

They were they just suck lol i got new ones and here the temps (the cpu fan adjusts itself) need a new one


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Disable and smart fan control and crank the CPU fan up to 100%. I did this on my computer and my C2D maxes out at around 45 degrees. Used to go up to 50 degrees.

If you had cheap sleeve bearing fans they probably froze up. Make sure you get ball bearing fans or better yet dual ball bearing fans. All the case fans in my computer are dual ball bearing fans (except for the PCI slot cooler which is sleeve bearing unfortunately, I expect that one to fail first).

How many case fans do you have?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok so i have no idea were smart fan is because i cant get into bios (that adjusts it) i have a good 120mm in back and a good 80mm if fron broke a bad 80mm (srews were striped had to move it for the 120) and a bad 80mm thats in top little better then having a hole there but it has lights, i cant keep the cpu fan speed at 100%, i also cant get into bios as i have no fan connected to the motherboard (it would self adjust that to) so it says system fan has failed press f2 to conntinue if i do it makes me go to windows.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

On most HPs the F1 key gets you into the Bios. If that's not it try F10.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

its skipped becaus eof the error message (normally f2) and i looked into this before and could not find the option anyway


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Dang that was fast reply. How did know I posted so that quickly, or did you just happen to check your thread subscriptions?

Have you tried clearing the CMOS? If that doesn't work, if you have a spare three wire fan laying around connect it to the MB header and see if can get in that way.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i was not subscribed lol, and ill look into that i do have a 90 mm fan that origanally was in old case but could not fit in any slots of this one


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i did figure a way how to trick it by putting it in speed fan and clicking on change options it stays (has been for 5 min ill se what happends after that)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

oh and could the temp be a bad cpu install by me the heatsink is 95f and the cpu is 110f


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

110f is only 43c. That's not to bad and it'll take a couple of weeks for the Arctic Silver to set in so that temp should drop a few in time.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

thats an 3 month old app


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Is it possible that you may have disturbed the heatsink when transferring the board into the new case?

It couldn't hurt to reapply the AS5. Doesn't take long or cost much. What temp does it hit under max load?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

it hits 60c becaus ethe fan w8s until it gets there to up it above 50% i still have more then half a tube of as5 but the intel heatsinks are a pain


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

To remove, yes, I liked the design Intel used for socket 478 in terms of installing the heatsink. If you can get into the BIOS and turn the fan up to 100%, that will also help, but definitely do a re-application of the CPU goo.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Will do but not until sunday(i wonnt even be on my computer much tomarrow) oh and i dont have any type of thing to remove the as5 on there


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Rubbing alcohol can be used to remove the thermal paste. Instructions are listed in the PDF:
http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appinstruct/as5/ins_as5_intel_dual_wcap.pdf


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I know i got that printed in with my case manual but i dont have any rubbing achohol as i think we threw it out when we moved ill look tomarrow


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> I know i got that printed in with my case manual but i dont have any rubbing achohol as i think we threw it out when we moved ill look tomarrow


It's about $2 at any drug store.:wink:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeh and $2 in gas to get there lol we got some will do it soon


----------

